# Site near the Tunnel



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all

We are planing our winter tour in Spain. Can anyone recommend a good site near the tunnel ? we're looking for somewhere we can arrive mid day-ish and leave very early the following morning to get the early crossing?

many thanks

John


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Are you members of either of the clubs?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes Tony, we are members of both.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How early do you want to leave the site? The Folkestone C&CC site is well positioned but the exit gate only opens at 07h00 - is that too late?

There's a CS close by - 179/140

Do you really need a campsite or just somewhere to park up for a few hours?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

The plan at the moment is to drive down to the tunnel have a nights sleep then get the early train and do about an 8 hour drive the other side then find a site to stay at. Unfortunately we can't really wild camp anywhere as our motorhome is a bit too big to pull up on the side of the road.

But if anyone knows a better way of getting down to the Benidorm area I'd be pleased to know.

John


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Folkestone*

 Ciao, Folkestone Caravan Club site? Black Horse Farm. They have a special area for late arrivals/early departures. Tesco supermarket carpark Folkestone.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Canterbury Park n Ride New Dover Road, no probs with early start and 16mins from J11a Tunnel.

Bob


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi motorway service area first one on motor as you go towards London I think junc 11 called stop 24 but not free. also free camping at The Black Horse Monks Horton if you have a meal just 3 miles from the channel tunnel TN256AP T>01303812182 plenty of room at both


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> junc 11 called stop 24 but not free


Now charging £20 for overnight stay  keep well clear


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tonyt said:


> How early do you want to leave the site? The Folkestone C&CC site is well positioned but the exit gate only opens at 07h00 - is that too late?


We are members of the CCC and tried to book a night mid-week next week at Folkestone, prior to an early morning tunnel crossing. They've got availability, but the online system will only allow a 2-night minimum stay!!

Maybe because it's still peak season, not sure. Hey Ho...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We stayed at Black Horse inn, no facilities but water

Meal in the pub, free overnight stay

meals around £10each but very nice

We enjoyed it

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Jede said:


> The plan at the moment is to drive down to the tunnel have a nights sleep then get the early train and do about an 8 hour drive the other side then find a site to stay at. Unfortunately we can't really wild camp anywhere as our motorhome is a bit too big to pull up on the side of the road.
> 
> But if anyone knows a better way of getting down to the Benidorm area I'd be pleased to know.
> 
> John


We've been wondering about wilding at what I assume is Farthing Common - about two miles up the B2068 (Stone Street) due north from Junction 11. Looking at Google Streetview, there's a huge car park with pleasant views and I can't see any restriction signs [online].

Shouldn't be a problem with a big rig.

Anybody know if the spot is suitable - I'd have thought it's only about seven or eight minutes max to the terminal outside rush hour.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

aldra said:


> We stayed at Black Horse inn, no facilities but water
> 
> Meal in the pub, free overnight stay
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

What are the access roads to the Black Horse like - wasn't sure if they're a bit narrow with overgrown high hedges?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Site near Tunnel*

Jede

Why not catch an evening train and stay at the Cite de Europe and then get an early start. Cite de Europe is very quite, safe near the supermarket Carrifour and free. Stayed there several times and enjoy it each time.

Paul and Ann


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We'll be at Cite Europe this weekend dead easy dead quick then good start in the morning.

Janet


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> We'll be at Cite Europe this weekend dead easy dead quick then good start in the morning.
> 
> Janet


I think I'm going to get hold of a blue striped T shirt, a beret, a string of onions, a book of raffle tickets and start a little informal business in that car park!

What's French for "Good evening sir/madam, parking just €5.50 per night with 10% discount to MHF members"?

I'll make a bon bundle!l


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mike, we had no problems, narrow lane
We,re7.3 metres

There was a toilet but the water was turned off because of a leak

but he turned it on when asked, prob/ wet feet!!!
The pub was nice

Very close to the tunnel, but allow about 30 minutes
Nice to have a meal ,no cooking, although normally I love to cook in the van

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

aldra said:


> Mike, we had no problems, narrow lane
> We,re7.3 metres
> 
> There was a toilet but the water was turned off because of a leak
> ...


Aldra

Good to know about the access - as you can gather, I was concerned.

Appreciate the feedback.

Thanks gain
Mike


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> > junc 11 called stop 24 but not free
> 
> 
> Now charging £20 for overnight stay  keep well clear


No this is wrong, I had an email from the company earlier this year which I posted here saying that the charge is 5 pounds per night but you have to call the phone numbers displayed to pay.

Ron


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Chausson said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > > junc 11 called stop 24 but not free
> ...


According to the Stop24 website, it indicates overnight parking for motorhomes is £20 (£5 for cars).

"We also provide parking for caravans and motorhomes in designated areas. The first 2 hours are free and overnight parking from 18.00 to 09.30 costs £20 or 30 Euros, or we offer a combined parking and £10 food voucher for £28 or 30 Euros.

The overnight parking includes free use of our shower facilities, please ask for the keys to the showers at the Channel "

http://www.stop24.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

What a great informative bunch you are  

Many thanks for all the info, all we have to do now is book the rally. Can't book on line so we'll have to call Carefree travel tomorrow and book.

Thanks again all

John


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Why dont you cross over and stop at the designated car park next to Cite de Europe.You could put a juggernaught in there.very safe and surprisingly quiet.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

We stayed at the Drum Inn at Stanford for the night .Easy going about £10 per night with water , toilets,power etc 
About 10 mins from tunnel and a nice pub to boot.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> We'll be at Cite Europe this weekend dead easy dead quick then good start in the morning.
> Janet


Oh no, I will have too keep my eyes open for the NeeNar, which way ya going Janet.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Right Bobski! Down to Bordeaux yourself?

Janet


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Overnight near to the tunnel*

Hope Farm, only minutes from Tunnel. Its in the campsite database. Stayed last Sunday night prior to the tunnel on Monday. Lovely elderly couple who run it (Mr & Mrs Birch) and only charged us a fiver. Big rambling place with lots of old Steam Engines and Tractors everywhere but good enough if somewhat bumby grassy area for a quiet overnight.
Highly recomended.


----------

